# TIME TO GO!



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

I choose to drive only on lucrative days. Special events. The rate cuts have made it too difficult to earn big money so I choose to drive on Holloween. I was expecting to be busy until 6am. I started at 10:30pm. Downtown was a mad house! People walking everywhere! I could hardly drive where I wanted to! I was in the "rainbow" district and observed that some folk barely had clothes! I thought to myself, I don't want THAT in my car. People can be who they choose to be but the minute you decide to step in my car and start "making out"......that's where I draw the line! I choose to drive to another area before I got a ping. The next cities were proving to be promising, then the damndest thing happened....... My charger stopped working!! I couldn't take another ride until I bought a new one! I bought a new cord thinking the old one was the problem. That one didn't work either! All I could think about was how much money I was losing. I had punched the passenger seat several times in frustration. Now I have to drive all the way to Wal-Mart for a charger! Pick up a man and an older woman from a bar. They decided to get "freaky" in my car after I told them not too. Da hell?!! Gay or straight, I can't win!! Had a nice long ride after that with some nice folk. I thought surely I'm making bank on this ride.......$20  I was out till 4:30. Brought home $77. Put over 100 miles on my car. Minus gas, minus $24 for the charger and no tips (thank you, UBER) I probably made peanuts. For you cats out there claiming to make big money with UBER, you're either a LIAR or you've got Jesus or satan in your back pocket. I would like to see how COACHELLA is but I'm starting to care less and less. To all you good hearted folk out there trying to scratch a living for your families, I wish you good luck and God bless! As for me, I'm bowing out. Before the rate cuts it wasn't half bad (even fun!) Now??? Pttttttt......please!


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

LBCPriusC said:


> take care
> 
> keep us posted on better gigs if you find any


Postmates


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

black dynamite said:


> I choose to drive only on lucrative days. Special events. The rate cuts have made it too difficult to earn big money so I choose to drive on Holloween. I was expecting to be busy until 6am. I started at 10:30pm. Downtown was a mad house! People walking everywhere! I could hardly drive where I wanted to! I was in the "rainbow" district and observed that some folk barely had clothes! I thought to myself, I don't want THAT in my car. People can be who they choose to be but the minute you decide to step in my car and start "making out"......that's where I draw the line! I choose to drive to another area before I got a ping. The next cities were proving to be promising, then the damndest thing happened....... My charger stopped working!! I couldn't take another ride until I bought a new one! I bought a new cord thinking the old one was the problem. That one didn't work either! All I could think about was how much money I was losing. I had punched the passenger seat several times in frustration. Now I have to drive all the way to Wal-Mart for a charger! Pick up a man and an older woman from a bar. They decided to get "freaky" in my car after I told them not too. Da hell?!! Gay or straight, I can't win!! Had a nice long ride after that with some nice folk. I thought surely I'm making bank on this ride.......$20  I was out till 4:30. Brought home $77. Put over 100 miles on my car. Minus gas, minus $24 for the charger and no tips (thank you, UBER) I probably made peanuts. For you cats out there claiming to make big money with UBER, you're either a LIAR or you've got Jesus or satan in your back pocket. I would like to see how COACHELLA is but I'm starting to care less and less. To all you good hearted folk out there trying to scratch a living for your families, I wish you good luck and God bless! As for me, I'm bowing out. Before the rate cuts it wasn't half bad (even fun!) Now??? Pttttttt......please!


Yeah, bro, know what you mean. Some of these people have no class: hate when I hear 'em start swappin' spit, I mean can't you wait 10 minutes. I'm two feet (or less) from you. AND you forgot to mention the insane rating system. And they don't explain it to the customers! Some think 4 is a good job! Been around 4.82 for couple of weeks and now last two days 4.3, 4.4 and no feedback to get on track; everybody's happy. Yeah, man, I think it's time to find another gig. It's not like the money's good. People expect cadilac service for McDonalds prices.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

no more taxi mafia said:


> Yeah, bro, know what you mean. Some of these people have no class: hate when I hear 'em start swappin' spit, I mean can't you wait 10 minutes. I'm two feet (or less) from you. AND you forgot to mention the insane rating system. And they don't explain it to the customers! Some think 4 is a good job! Been around 4.82 for couple of weeks and now last two days 4.3, 4.4 and no feedback to get on track; everybody's happy. Yeah, man, I think it's time to find another gig. It's not like the money's good. People expect cadilac service for McDonalds prices.


I started at 10:30pm with a 4.86. By 4:30am I had a 4.82. The sooner UBER drivers get smart and quit, the sooner we can all have a big laugh!


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

I hear you dynamite. I've not driven much lately because of the low fares, shitty pax, and wear on my car. I no longer need the money, so the incentive to go out there is gone. I may drive this weekend just to get a little extra to take a trip to see my grandkids over Thanksgiving holiday, but still not sure.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

I typically stay at my home til I get a ping. Then go from there. I am only working part time. Or intend to anyway. For supplemental income. I only need $100 a week. Since my wife is the main income.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

LBCPriusC said:


> take care
> 
> keep us posted on better gigs if you find any


He will find a better job, you on the other hand will not glued to your car seat earning less than minimum wage, what a fantastic future, and a waste of time and life.


----------

